# Боли в спине. Хелп!



## Креветка9977 (9 Янв 2016)

Добрый день, 3 года назад гуляя по городу почувствовал, что вот-вот упаду в обморок, появились боли в области сердца.. далее паника и тд.. врач сказал что межреберная невралгия, но как лечить не сказал.. периодически боли появлялись , с ними паника, "что сердце остановится". прошел проверку сердца (бег под нагрузкой) + узи..все ОК.. боли не прошли, но панику смог побороть.. последний год постоянный дискомфорт и боли ...утром просыпаюсь, спина как камень жесткая, поверчусь ,покручусь , выгнусь ..что то хрустнет и становится легче.. посетил несколько врачей -никто ничего не говорит.. выписывали таблетки и желали удачи =) очень сильно болит и "каменеет" спина после употребления алкоголя.. МРТ показало отложение солей в 2х местах на позвоночнике... был у разных массажистов и мануалов - кратковременный результат... что можете посоветовать , тк. врачи в моем городе разводят руками и не хотят мною заниматься.. мне 29лет рост 190 вес 92 .. спасибо а внимание..


----------



## La murr (9 Янв 2016)

*Креветка9977*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2016)

Так после массажиста надо на лфк. 
И так постоянно.


----------



## Креветка9977 (10 Янв 2016)

скажите, почему тяжело дышать? бывают моменты,когда вообще не вздохнуть..а бывает ,что спокайно дышу.. P.S. 2 года назад проверял легкие-все ок.. пол года назад бросил курить... ничего не изменилось


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2016)

Скорее от "нервов".


----------



## Креветка9977 (10 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Скорее от "нервов".


как решить эту проблему?очень мешает =(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2016)

Сперва надо определиться с диагнозом, то что говорится здесь, лишь предположение.
А так, хороший массажист, хороший мануальный терапевт, хороший психотерапевт, хороший инструктор ЛФК, и все будет болеть, не не часто и терпимо.


----------

